# High Hitler - Breaking Bad, Nazi style



## jollyjacktar (2 Jun 2013)

Interesting story.  Shared under the fair dealing provisions of the copyright act.  Full story and photos at link.



> *Nazis on narcotics: How Hitler's henchmen stayed alert during war by taking CRYSTAL METH*
> 
> Millions of pills labelled Pervitin dolled out to troops during war
> Said it would help soldiers maintain 'wakefulness'
> ...


----------

